# دعواتكم بالله عليكم يفك الكرب عنى وعن كل مسلم



## yaser_helal2011 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

دعواتكم بالله عليكم يفك الكرب عنى وعن كل مسلم


----------



## ابو السعيد (20 فبراير 2014)

فرج الله كربك و كرب المسلمين جميعا


----------



## تواصـل (22 فبراير 2014)

*فرج الله كربك و كشف عنك الغم و جعله مغفرة لذنبك و جميع المسلمين 
اللهم امين *


----------

